# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Parlamento Europeo pide que se rechace el segundo ciclo de planificación hidrológica en España

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...e-gestion-agua




> 13 de Julio de 2016
> 
> *El Parlamento Europeo pide que se rechace el segundo ciclo de planificación hidrológica en España*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría e Isabel García Tejerina
> ...

----------

Jonasino (13-jul-2016)

----------

